# new coyote hunter just getting started



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

new coyote hunter from ontario canada looking to get into the sport here also some wolves in areas i hunt.

My hunting areas are logging cuts AND RDS powerline and woods swamp edges not much field farm stuff where I will be.
I have some good warmer weather camo(darker shades) but nothing for snow whats some good budget SNOW camo ideas?
tyvek suitz bed sheet lol??
I have spent some money on a few things bi pod elec primos dogg catcher call primos mouth call mojo critter decoy!
Did I make some ok choices for entry gear

any tips advice etc for newb in forest calling setups?


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

In time if I like it I think I will get the 27" bi pod a better backpackseat.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT.

Lots of info you can read through here--- it will answer a lot of your questions and get you headed in the right direction.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome to the site !

all your gear looks fine except the dog catcher e- caller, I had one and it would would not work in sub zero temps, I would like to hear how yours does.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the site! Pick up some calls from the many guys on here who make them. Top notch quality and will give you an edge on the Coyotes & Wolves as you will sound different from everyone else! You can throw the sounds from an e-caller that everyone else is using and have educated Coyotes run the other way. Or go out and blow on a hand call and think you sound terrible, but have them come running. Been there done that. I almost exclusively hand call now since I have seen my success skyrocket!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

Really hope it works in sub zero temps as winter here is damn cold at times and i wanna try calling them out on frozen ponds and lakes up north lol

it sounds ok but I have nothing to compare it to tested it around 100yards away worked didnt go further with remote yet then that.

I will be sure to get a few mouth calls over time whats best brand of mouth calls?

heard good stuff about the mojo critter for price cant wait to try it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Put the caller in the freezer with the remote then try it while still cold. I had a Wind River e-caller and it wouldn't work in the cold. Updated to a Fox Pro and no more issues. Always good to have a couple of mouth-blown calls for backup duty, or as Mark said, to use as primary calls.


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

Lol Ok I will try that if it dpesnt work after hr or 2 in freezer I will return and go to a wildfire or inferno


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

when you get some mouth calls, the enclosed reed call will be easier to use but in severe cold open reed calls can withstand the cold better without freezing up. Both will and there are some tricks to help stop it some but thats another subject.

I agree with Mark, I honestly think you will bring more in with hand calls and not saying that because I am a call maker. My suggestions would be make one to two series of calls about 5 min apart before ever turning on an e-caller. Than let the e-caller take the attention from your location of calling.


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

I think this dogg catcher will be ok in cold put in freezer at 1:44 checked shes working perfectly still.
gotta get some budget snow camo


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Make a poncho out of a bed sheet. You'll likely be sitting and you can drape it over your legs. I've seen guys draw squiggly lines to look like branches to break up the all white, but I don't think it's necessary. If it tears or gets dirty it's no big deal. Use the white sheets, not your spiderman sheets for best results......


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

This is what I use works great https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/319556/military-surplus-german-poncho-grade-2-snow-camo?cm_mmc=pf_ci_bing-_-Military+Surplus+-+Clothing-_-Military+Surplus-_-319556


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum ICEANGLER650!


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

thanks guys. 
pumped to try a few spots up north this weekend might try finding some farmers south of cabin that are interested in getting rid of some of there properties.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk iceangler650... Take that primos caller and set it out at 200 yards and see if it works...then take it back and get the best FoxPro® you can afford, ( even if it does work at 2oo yards take it back... You'll never use it at 200 yards anyway ) if you hunt in windy country all the time get the loudest FoxPro® you can afford. The FoxPro® Crossfire® has been good to me.

This is what I wear:
1) snake boots.
2) tan 9.11® tactical pants to match the ground.
3) green short or long sleeve shirt to match the vegetation
4) camo boonie hat, gloves and a face mask (cammo mesh out here)

This is what I bring:

1) firearm and ammunition
2) FoxPro® caller w/ Fox-jack® decoy
3) two hand calls
4) stool to sit on
5) bog- pod® tripod shooting sticks 
6) the mist... ????
7) small first aid kit and some para-cord for a drag etc

All this besides the firearm, stool and shooting sticks go into a 9.11® tactical bag that goes over my shoulder. I keep the gloves and face mask plus one extra set in the bag.


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

lol Nice Ya I wann get one of those backpack seats.

Well I tried it out 100 yards away it worked fine I thought it was plenty loud enough advertised to work out to 150 yards thinking for country im hunting i will never have it further then 100 yards from me mostly timber hunting where I will be...
I paid 99.99 CAD and cheapest Fox pro is 299.99cad alpha dog runs 300+cad too 
I think im gonna run with it as its all ny pocket cab afford right now LOL I would love to have some of thosd highere end fox pro with more call options in time for sure thats if im successful calling some in well see.


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

Snake boots yikes glad I do not need those in Ontario lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

P.S. Bog pod® are my favorite shooting sticks get the tri- pod ones, they are pricey... 
The problem with a bi-pod attached to your firearm is your limited to shooting prone... Most places I've been bi- pods are useless. You can't drop them to make a running shot.. Your better off trading them for a 6' wooden ladder and hunt from the ladder.

One more thing... A little camouflage tape on your firearm wouldn't hurt.

Good luck


----------



## ICEANGLER650 (Sep 5, 2017)

ya for sure need taller shootin sticks.

I will look for some winter snow and camo wraps for it next time in store


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Make some shooting sticks out of two ski poles rap em with camo tape drill a hole through em bolt them and go shoot some brush wolves I know you got some ski poles laying around you live in Canada make them taller than you think you will need as you can just open em up to get lower


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If money is tight 2 pieces of 1x1 or dowel rod screwed together will make a great bipod. Some camo tape or padding of some sort in the V would be advisable


----------

